# Tales of Dionysus: The Dionysiaca of Nonnus of Panopolis- first English translation by renowned team



## cougr (Oct 5, 2022)

*





'Tales of Dionysus'


The longest and 'wildest' Greek epic gets its first English translation by a renowned team




today.ku.edu




*


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2022)

Πού ήταν αυτό κρυμμένο;
Πάντως, αν κρίνω από το σενάριο, είναι ένα βιβλίο που δεν βλέπω να διαβάζω σε καμιά γλώσσα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2022)

Το δημιούργημα αυτό, τα _Διονυσιακά _του Νόννου, δεν ευτύχησε να έχει την απήχηση που θα περίμενε κανείς από ένα έπος κάπως υπερβολικά μεγάλων διαστάσεων. Ίσως γιατί δεν το αξίζει...


----------

